# Spicy orange dressing



## lulu (Aug 17, 2006)

My favourite salad dressing is a spicey orange one which is marketed as a dressing for fish, but which I adore on salad far more.  

I am going to need to replicate it so I can have it while I am out of UK

As far as I can remember the ingrediants are:  sugar, vinegar, chillis, oranges.  

So I wonder if its a syrup base with the vingar addes and the chilli infused in the syrup.  Its certainly got the consistantsy of a very light syrup.

Any ideas would  be very well received!


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 17, 2006)

It could be thickened with something like guar gum--not a syrup.


----------



## Constance (Aug 17, 2006)

I've made an orange dressing (recipe lost, unfortunately) that was thickened with corn starch. It was so good on spinach salad. 
I remember I used one of those little bitty cans of orange juice that you buy in 6-packs, and that I had to cook it a bit to thicken. It was added to the spinach while still hot.
I've looked and looked on the web, but haven't found anything that sounds like it. 
Maybe someone here can give me a clue?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 17, 2006)

Get a bottle and then post the ingredients in the order they are listed.We should be able to figure it out.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2006)

Jkath.. had a spinach and orange salad that had the best dressing...

( I think it was Jkath)...I'll try to find it.

It was GREAT.  Not spicy though.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2006)

here it is.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...alad-5856.html?highlight=orange+spinach+salad


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 17, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> My favourite salad dressing is a spicey orange one which is marketed as a dressing for fish, but which I adore on salad far more.
> 
> I am going to need to replicate it so I can have it while I am out of UK
> 
> ...


 
Thicken it with a tsp or two of mustard.


----------



## lulu (Aug 18, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Get a bottle and then post the ingredients in the order they are listed.We should be able to figure it out.



Will do!  Have been looking for it online, unsuccessfully  but if I cannot find it online I'll grab a bottle when I'm back in UK and post ingrediants.


----------



## lulu (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I finally found the webpage for the company but the ingrediants were not listed.....but their range of products is much bigger than I knew.....its good to have stuff to look forward too.

For any British/living in GB DCers the brand is Wormersly Fine Foods and the one I love is called Spicy Seafood Dressing.  I highly recommend it.  (I am allowed to recommed brands here aren't I? If not tell me and I'll remove it quickly!)


----------



## lulu (Oct 11, 2006)

OK, I have finally managed to get hold of a bottle of this yummy dressing so here are the ingrediants in order: oranges, sugar, spirit vinegar, chillies and garlic.  Its appearance it of a thinnish golden syrup.  

It is so good, I'll take a few bottles back to Milano with me, but I need to be able to make it when I run out!


----------



## bevkile (Jan 23, 2007)

jkath's recipe is YUMMY! If you wanted it spicy, you could add pepper flakes
or cayenne pepper or any other spice your heart desires.

Pickled ginger would be good too.


----------

